# WSM - I've Joined the Cult



## chicagochris (Apr 23, 2010)

My wife surprised me with a WSM as an anniversary gift last night.  I had mentioned the Char Broil Double Chef to her as a more cost effective alternative a couple months ago, but she said I deserve the best.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






WSM's are taking over,  good to see.


----------



## reichl (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats on the smoker and the great wife


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Its a regular WSM revolution! Congrats on the smoker and your wife is an obvious keeper!


----------



## caveman (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the club.  Now get to posting that qview.


----------



## smokey paul (Apr 23, 2010)

Waa Hooo great present and greater WIFE!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2010)

Whatever it is you've been doing-----KEEP DOING IT !!!!!


Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 23, 2010)

Grats! Nice present to get!..... now wasn't there a dove or something nested near that bear.... hmmmm... little brine, some smoke, a poached birdy egg on top.... mmmmmm..... lol.


----------



## dangermouse (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, nice!  







<------ for your wife for such an awesome gift.


----------



## chicagochris (Apr 23, 2010)

Do I need to season this, or is it good to go out of the box (which I haven't even opened yet)?


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats on the new WSM. Now you can give here some good food as a thank you. Qview of course. I didn't season mine as I couldn't find anywhere to say you should. The instructions say it may cook a little hot the first time as the inside is so shiny but i just started cooking and no problems.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 23, 2010)

nope no seasoning needed,  good to go right out o' the box.


----------



## chicagochris (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrong charcoal grate in the box.  Called Weber customer service, and one will be sent out next day to me this week.

First smoke will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats, if you were closer I'd let ya borrow mine.


----------



## chicagochris (Apr 28, 2010)

New grate was waiting at my door when I came home from work yesterday.   Great customer service!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 28, 2010)

good to hear,  Weber is the best.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats, your wife has wisdom and good taste. It's all good my friend.


----------



## ralphster (Apr 28, 2010)

You're going to LOVE your WSM.  I named mine Delicious.  I'd recommend a book by Gary Viviot called Low & Slow - it's basically written specifically for WSMs.  Great to see another Chicagoan with a WSM.  I'm on the NW side in Albany Park.


----------



## chicagochris (Apr 28, 2010)

Same here.  Small world.


----------



## chicagochris (May 3, 2010)

First smoke on Sunday...

Did a pork butt, turkey breast (for chili), spares and tips, and some sausage.

I had already pulled the turkey and pork off the cooker before I took this photo.

11 hours of cook time off of one load of Royal Oak lump and apple wood chunks.  I love this thing.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 3, 2010)

nice job.


----------



## chicagochris (May 5, 2010)

Did some cleanup last night while grilling some turkey burgers for dinner, and there was about a third of a chimney of usable lump left.  Unreal.


----------



## rickw (May 5, 2010)

Congrats, they are a great little smoker. Heck we could have our own Weber get together as many Illinoisans as we have with the WSM.


----------

